# Incomplete Download?



## electrojim (May 5, 2011)

This is a question about my new Kindle Fire (with the latest firmware).  I bought a book, downloaded it, and began reading.  Got tired, bookmarked my page and turned the Kindle off.  Next day I found my place and continued reading, bookmarked again and shut down.

Next time I turned the Kindle on and brought up my book, I got a notice that the download wasn't complete.  'Well,' I thought, 'maybe the whole book didn't download the first time,' so I turned on the Wi-Fi, Sync'd and, sure enough, the book downloaded.  I even checked it after that, making sure that I could use the slider and see the last page just fine.  Oh, and this is with the list in "Device," not "Cloud."

Well, it happened again.  I turned the Kindle on and, once more, the book said it was not downloaded.  When I turned on the Wi-Fi it did download, and I finished the book.

Now I'm afraid that I'll load up my Kindle, go on vacation with no Wi-Fi, and be up the proverbial creek.  Anyone else have this problem or any ideas what's going on?


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a bug. You should verify that a download was successful by attempting to start reading the book or watching the video with wi-fi turned off. If you don't get an error message, you should be okay.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

